# Royal Master by AMF



## rcommbikes (Nov 4, 2010)

I've learned that girl's bikes are lower in value. Is it because boys rode their bikes to death in the old days or because collectors are mainly boys of all ages? Or both?

This Royal Master came to us a few days ago. Opinions as to value are greatly appreciated. 

For those of you who have been watching my posts, we have several more old bikes stashed at the back of a roomful of modern bikes. I'll try to dig them out for your help in evaluating. They're buried pretty deep so it may take a while....

Fred, for R Community Bikes Rochester NY


----------



## partsguy (Nov 4, 2010)

The seat is not original to the bike, but it may have some value. I've noticed the more "artsy" looking ones have a higher value in both genders. How much is this worth exactly? I don't know. Worth what someone is willing to pay as always.


----------



## SailorMac (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes and yes.  So many minty girl's bikes out there and so few collectors. Many are salvaged for the parts that interchange with the boy's models.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 5, 2010)

I think that it is worth $50 as is, and $200 if you greased all the bearings, put new tires on it, polished it, and made it ride-able.
chris ioakimedes
www.fattiretrading.com


----------

